
20 Signups in 3 days after initial launch Read15MinsADay - alperkemalkoc
https://read15minsaday.com
======
alperkemalkoc
I launched read15minsaday.com 3 days ago. Within 3 days, 20 users signed up.
This feels exciting!

Now it is time to talk to those users, follow up on their feedback and look
for the "fit".

